# BABY NOT MOVING TODAY



## sarahJ

Im 36 weeks pregnant and baby doesnt seem to want to move today its really not like it and ive normally felt it loads by now as i know its little patterns, im worried and dont know what to do any advice would be appreciaited


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I would get it checked out hun to set your mind at rest at least. Maybe bubs is just having a lazy day and a bit of a lay-in xXx


----------



## AquaDementia

drink something and have something to eat. go lay down on the bed and rub your belly. or on your side.
i don't know, but this always seems to work for me.
hope all is well.


----------



## elles28

Nikkinoonoo said:


> I would get it checked out hun to set your mind at rest at least. Maybe bubs is just having a lazy day and a bit of a lay-in xXx

I agree. Have you tried eating something really sweet like a mars bar if baby is having a lazy day that should do the trick!!


----------



## sarahJ

Thanks for the quick replies, but i have tried that already, baby normally goes mad when i lie on my side or after i have food, but not today, im wondering if it has changed position maybe?


----------



## elles28

I would ring your midwife it will do no harm & you are better safe than sorry :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Drink something very cold like an ice lolly/ice pop or a fizzy cold drink

Feel around your tummy like your looking for bubs head - poking around ... you won't hurt baby I always nudged Caitlin ;) Sometimes took a while to respond.

Going on time if this is unusual for you I seriously would ring MW but I think MW told me out of hours ring labour ward for any worries.


----------



## AquaDementia

what is sometimes do is lift the bottom of my belly which usually annoys the baby and he/she responds quickly.


----------



## sarahJ

i think baby must have heard me, its done 2 kicks but its still so much quieter than usual im confused what to do


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Glad to hear you've felt some movement now :) xXx


----------



## AquaDementia

yay! that's good to know. sometimes babies just get lazy and have sleepy days.


----------



## Wobbles

sarahJ said:


> i think baby must have heard me, its done 2 kicks but its still so much quieter than usual im confused what to do

Thats GREAT news very pleased for you

However you are now concerned & when concerned you should check it out so give them a little call for some advice hun x


----------



## lulu0504

This seems to be really common around 36 wks. I had the same problem mon night and went to get checked out. Turns out bubs just wanted a nice long snooze and to not be disturbed but was reassuring to know. Don't hesitate to get checked out if you still aren't happy. No-one will think any less of you for still being worried.


----------



## missjess

Maybe check with your doctor or midwife just to be sure ! :hugs:


----------



## sarahJ

I think panic is over ladies ive had a few more movements, thank god ill keep ya posted, thanks very much for the advice its very much appreciated xxxxxxx


----------



## AquaDementia

I have noticed that I get very few movements in the morning when I get up. He/she only starts to move after I have something to eat.

Good news Sarah!


----------



## TashaAndBump

I had a day like last week - hubby and I were on the verge of phoning the midwife when our LO started kicking away as usual... Maybe it's common to have a few lazy days this late in pregnancy?

Glad things are back to normal for you :)


----------



## BurtonBaby

I strongly recommend doing your kick counts. You need to feel at least 10 kicks in 2 hours. I have had this problem this past week as well (My 36th week). If you dont get 10 kicks in 2 hours, you should call your doctor right away. Dont feel like your being a pain, I did at first, and my doc lectured me for not calling sooner. They probably will just want to do a non stress test, where they monitor the babies heart beat and any contractions you might be having. I had to go to labor & delivery twice this week for the same thing, my doctor didn't give me a choice. Its best to be safe, and thats what your doctor is there for! I'm sure everything will be fine, but like I said, its just best to be safe. Keep us updated! =)


----------



## luckyme225

Glad babies movements have picked up!


----------



## sarahJ

Morning ladies, just a quick update, baby was sooooooo active last night, i was so relieved it hasnt gave me a scare like that in months. Thankyou everyone for there advice i really appreciate it. What a naughty baby, it must be a boy a little girl wouldnt do this to its mummy lol


----------



## xxleannexx

haha well i can tell you my little girl has done it a few times to me. she does the same i will hardly feel her all day then i get into bed she obviously wakes up and it feels like she is having a party in there. anyway glad your little one is all ok now, really scary when they dont move isnt it!


----------



## sarahJ

Yep the baby scared me alright, little monster! lol


----------



## coz

glad uv felt it now hun, i was the same this morning i thought i havnt felt it move for ages and hes usually quite active in the end i gave him a gentle nudge and he nudged back lol xxxx


----------



## mylekia

I would go get check cause I didn't feel any movement last Saturday and when I got to the hospital had an ultrasound done the tech seen she wasn't breathing right tryed many times shaking my stomach still nothing so had a doctor comebin the next morning and the cord was wrapped around the neck so its important to check even if u think this might be a wasted trip to the er


----------



## Honeymooner

Our girl had a very lazy day yesterday and I didn't feel her once from 7am - 6pm, so when I got home from work I was a bit paranoid (I have a doppler so a quick check showed her doing well), so I tried to get her to move. I drank cold water, layed on my back and waited and waited. NOTHING! DH was going crazy with worry so he played his ipod on my tummy and she immediately started kicking away! Loves music I guess. Today she's been moving all day......

**WOW! I JUST REPLIED TO A VERY, VERY OLD THREAD!***


----------

